# Smokehouse BBQ brand pellets w/ AMNPS



## firemandan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I recently picked up a 20# box of the stated brand wood pellets.  It is the assortment pack from cabela's . I' am using these pellets in the AMNPS inside my MES 30. One thing i notice is that the pellets are extremely shiny. Now i have 2# of OAK pellets that came with the AMNPS and burn fine.  Yesterday i used the smokehouse brand on there own and was a bear to keep lit. Has anyone else had this problem with this brand?  Currently i have a mix of TJohnson's pellets and the smokehouse  Alder and seem to be going ok.  I just wanted to know if anyone else has had an issue in the past.  

Thank you

Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2012)

I only use Todd's pellets. They are the only ones that are 100% of the wood you buy. Apple is 100% apple, not 50% apple & 50% something else.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 1, 2012)

The shiny appearance happens while processing the pellets

The lignin inside the wood is drawn out during the pellet making process.  This, along with heat & pressure hold the pellets together. 

Some pellet manufacturers use oil to lubricate the dies, as the pellets go thru them, and the shiny appearance can be more pronounced. 

Also, as more sawdust is pushed thru the dies, the dies heat up, and this makes the outside shiny.

Some pellets are made of waste sawdust from cabinet shops and millwork shops.  Since this wood is "Premium Wood" the pellets do not contain the bark or sapwood.  The pellets I get, start with the whole tree.  The tree is ground and made into pellets.

Most pellets, on the market, are made of 70%-80% Alder or Oak, and the rest is Flavor Wood.  I only stock/sell pellets that are 100% Flavor Wood.  In other words, if you buy Apple Pellets from me, the pellets are made with 100% Apple Wood, with no Oak, Alder or filler wood mixed in the pellet.  After all, the AMNPS is for producing smoke, not heat.

Most pellets I've tested, work in the AMNPS.  I can honestly say that I've not tested Smokehouse Brand Pellets.

Traeger pellets burn very well, even though they are a "Blended Pellet".

Here's a solution......

Layer the Oak pellets I sent you 1/2 - 2/3 of the way up the row, then layer on the Smokehouse Pellets

Keep Me Posted!

Todd


----------



## firemandan (Jan 1, 2012)

That's how i have it right now and is working great. I used some starting gel that's just alcohol based. I use it for starting my pellet stove for the house. I just need to keep practicing with starting it and tinkering w/ it to get it tuned. I am planning to pick up a 90 deg. elbow though for the chimney to help the draft problem.  Todd your pellets seem to start much easier and are very consistent i plan on purchasing my future pellets from you as your service and products are Outstanding.   I thank you again for getting it here so quick!

Thanks again

Dan


----------

